# Frio



## Maryanne29 (Jul 27, 2014)

I've bought a Frio pump wallet for the hotter weather and it seems to be good. But it is back to the problem of where to wear it. It is very bulky when in use and unless you are a person who wears a belt on trousers there is no way of carrying it. Even if you wore a belt - I do on jeans - it is so bulky you can wear a top over it. Problem. With a dress there is nowhere at all for it. Has anyone any suggestions please? I will contact Frio and suggest they design something more suitable for feminine clothing. I don't want to wear jeans in the very hot weather.


----------



## Maryanne29 (Jul 27, 2014)

*See above*

The heading for the above post was Frio  - how did my iPad turn that into grip!


----------



## Copepod (Jul 27, 2014)

I've added Frio to your thread title. Hope it helps more people supply answers.


----------



## Redkite (Jul 27, 2014)

Hi Maryanne,  we have never needed to actually wear the pump in a Frio pack, even on holiday - the insulin in the pump reservoir has been fine in a normal pump pouch (Spibelt) under his tshirt.  Unless you are going somewhere with temperatures up in the 40's, why would you need to keep your pump in a Frio?  We use frios to carry spare insulin on holiday, perhaps an insulin pen when out and about, and for putting the pump in when disconnected for swimming in pool or sea.

P.S. Make sure you use a waterproof liner when putting your pump in a Frio - it doesn't want to be damp....


----------



## m1dnc (Jul 28, 2014)

Redkite said:


> Hi Maryanne,  we have never needed to actually wear the pump in a Frio pack, even on holiday - the insulin in the pump reservoir has been fine in a normal pump pouch (Spibelt) under his tshirt.  Unless you are going somewhere with temperatures up in the 40's, why would you need to keep your pump in a Frio?  We use frios to carry spare insulin on holiday, perhaps an insulin pen when out and about, and for putting the pump in when disconnected for swimming in pool or sea.
> 
> P.S. Make sure you use a waterproof liner when putting your pump in a Frio - it doesn't want to be damp....



I agree. I've travelled a lot in the tropics and never found the need to do anything special to cool the pump. The inslin should be fine for the few days it's in the pump. Just try to avoid being in the full sun.


----------



## Maryanne29 (Jul 28, 2014)

Ok, thanks for that. I even worry about it getting too warm when I sit in the sun in the garden here. I keep it under my clothes so it isn't in sunlight but it is very close to my body. I probably need to stop worrying so much!


----------



## Pattidevans (Jul 28, 2014)

I just had a week in Corfu and my insulin in the pump was fine.  I only filled it with 3 days worth instead of 6 and when sunbathing I stuck the pump behind my back out of direct sunlight.


----------



## trophywench (Jul 29, 2014)

Well - I was telling Patti elsewhere, today I was having a play and wore my pump in my bra, the tubing end eventually stuck in me so much below where it came out from under my bra that I moved it onto my waistband where it normallt sits anyway.

It was RED hot!  Far. far hotter than it gets when I'm in the sun - cos I make sure it has eg my T shirt of whatever I have on, over it, and as Patti says when sunbathing I tuck it under the edge of my body or cover it with an item of clothing, a sarong or a towel - whatever isn't being actually used at the time.

People who actually live in hot countries permanently wear pumps, as well as us in the northern hemisphere!


----------

